# Paganism Demystified



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2607509120382530850&hl=en

Way to fight ignorance, Father!


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I salute Rev. Younger - it is quite brave of him. Will probably face some scrutiny after this sermon ....! 

Dave


----------

